# Erste Schritte zum Sounder



## Paykoman (18. Oktober 2010)

Hallo liebes Forum,

das Sound Thema interessiert mich schon etwas länger, ich möchte eher weniger Musik ala Basshunter machen sondern mehr Trailermusik und Hintergrundgeräusche.
Sprich Explosionen, Mündungsfeuer und solche Sounds eben. Natürlich kommen diese dann am Ende in einem allgemeinen Soundtrack rein den ich auch machen muss.


Könnt ihr mir einpaar gute wenn möglich Kosten freie Progamme empfehlen und ein paar Tutorials wie Materialquellen?

Würde mich echt sehr freuen.

MFG: Paykoman


----------



## sight011 (19. Oktober 2010)

Du willst selbst Mündungsfeuer ... Erstellen?

Aufnehmen? Klangsynthese? Oder suchst Du einfach solche Sounds in Plug-Ins?

Beschreibe dein Anliegen doch etwas genauer - Bitte.


----------



## Paykoman (19. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

naja zu nächst bräuchte ich ja erstmal überhaupt nen Programm und dann die Sounds in einem Plugin.

LG: Paykoman


----------



## sight011 (19. Oktober 2010)

Ein Programm? 

Etwas genauer!? Du meinst einen Sequenzer?


----------



## Paykoman (19. Oktober 2010)

Öhm, ja wie ich oben ja schrieb bin ich neu in dem Thema, also was ist ein Sequenzer ? 

Aber als Programm defeniere ich Software die man installiert zu dessen man später dann Plugins hinzufügen kann.

Eine Software wird ja denke ich für die Hintergrundmellodie zuständig sein die zb. 3 Minutenlang geht (die man zuvor natürlich selber kombonieren muss oder ggf. freie Musikstücke verwenden) und zu dieser Hintergrund musik fügt man dann denke ich bereits runtergeladene Sounds wie zb. eine Explosion ein.

Ich hoffe es ist jetzt deutlich geworden was mein Vorhaben ist und worauf ich hinaus möchte.

MFG: Paykoman


----------



## chmee (19. Oktober 2010)

Ein Sequencer oder eine DAW-Software ist die Applikation, die zeitleistengesteuert das Abspielen von Audiofiles, generierten Tönen und Steuerdaten realisiert. Ein Mündungsfeuer selbst zu "bauen" ist doch ein bisschen schwerer, da gehört ne dicke Portion Syntheseerfahrung dazu.

Am Besten, Du nimmst eine Software wie Audacity und holst Dir die Samples von einer der passenden Seiten oder SampleCDs. Schau in die VideoFAQ, da ist ein Bereich mit Audiofootage-Seiten.

mfg chmee


----------



## sight011 (19. Oktober 2010)

Auha dann bist Du ja wirklich ganz neu dabei!

Sequenzer-Software wird in der Regel verwendet um mehrere Audio oder Midispuren abzuspielen oder aufzunehmen. Man kann die Sounds schneiden und arrangieren. Mit Hilfe von Plugins oder Mikrofone noch Musik dazu einspielen.

In der Regel sind gute "Sachen" relativ teuer!
Aber es gibt auch jede Menge Freeware.

Je nachdem was man halt so vorhat und auf welchem qualitativen Level man arbeiten möchte...


----------



## Develope_PC (22. Oktober 2010)

*Professionelle Programme - von 99€ bis 1.799€*

Ich persönlich arbeite mit Soundboth _(€ 296,32)_ oder WaveLab _(ab € 99,-)_ und Nuendo _(€ 1.799,0)_ als DAW, wobei Soundboth eher als Zwischenlösung gedacht ist. Cubase _(€ 149,-)_ verwende ich für Songproduktionen. Leider sind alle Programme sehr teuer.

Für den Anfang ist Audacity oder Acon Acoustica (Professional) zu empfehlen. Damit wir Dir helfen können, beschreibe konkret Dein Vorhaben.


----------

